# Berry Bread



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

This actually is a dessert which my family enjoys on those hot summer days. Just mix the thawed, frozen, sweetened strawberries with the cream, and served over torn pieces of white bread.







Berry Bread

3-1/2 lbs. sliced frozen sweetened strawberries, thawed 
1/2 pint heavy whipping cream 
white bread, homemade or store bought, torn into small pieces 

In a large bowl, add the 3-1/2 lbs. (thawed) sweetened sliced strawberries. 

Stir in heavy cream until blended. 

Chill in the refrigerator 30 minutes to 1-2 hours. 

In serving bowls, add torn pieces of homemade, or store bought white bread. 

Pour desired amounts of the berry mixture over each bowl of bread. 

Note: If using your own frozen strawberries, you may need to add a bit more granulated sugar, but according to taste. Do this before adding the cream. The amount of strawberries and cream added; depends upon you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2016)

This sounds nice.  Bet it would be good over pieces of angel food cake as well.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds nice. Bet it would be good over pieces of angel food cake as well.


 
Perhaps it would be!

We mainly serve it with the bread, as some of the bread soaks up the creamy strawberry liquid mixture. Our best time to enjoy this quick dessert is... when we have freshly picked corn-on-the-cob. The corn-on-the-cob and the berry bread make for a great meal.


----------

